# Should I Register?



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry if this is not posted in the correct place. Do you see a need to register my Chloe if I'm not showing or breeding her?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I personally would. You may at some point decide to do some activity related to AKC where it might come in handy. I had my first Maltese for 10 years before I decided that I wanted to get involved with obedience and show him there. I had to dig up his AKC records to get him entered, but I was glad he had been registered and I was able to get to them. I figure it is a case of you never know when you might find it useful.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I didn't. But I was sure I was never going to do any of the things Carina mentioned. Not in show ring anyway.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It's really not necessary if you're not showing and breeding. The papers you have are proof to you where
she came from and that you own her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I never have registered my two........have the papers though. I knew when I bought them, they were mine for life and didn't feel the need to do it.......it is entirley up to the owner of the dog.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I would.

Here in Ireland its very different though - the breeder has to register the litter as a whole and then the new owner transfers ownership of the puppy.
Not registered means BYB here.(but a lot of BYB's do resister)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Out of four dogs two are AKC registered. The two that are not registered are just as good as the other two 


But is was fun deciding on names for the AKC papers. And I did show Ava for a while and that was a lot of fun.:chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I never registered my two girls. I have never given it a second thought. In my opinion it is not necessary unless you are breeding or showing.:blush:


----------

